# favorite sportscasters



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

During a discussion today, we were trying to think of the greatest
sportscasters of all time. My two favorites :Curt Gowdy and Keith Jackson
How about yours?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Cossell, Michaels, and Costas. Bob Kurtz on the old NorthStars though.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Al Michaels hands down - a rarity in today's world...he is knowledgable of all the sports he covers, which is more than I can say for the likes of Chris Meyers, etc...


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Probably not many on here know much of this one, but he was one of the all time greats. Long time St Louis Cardinals broadcaster, Jack Buck.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bob Eucker

Dizzy Dean


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Jack Buck was a good broadcaster, but he was basically a National League broadcaster. He was asked to do the World Series by the network that broadcasted the games when the Twins beat Atlanta. Alot of Twins fans thought he favored the Braves with most of his comments. We were probably a little sensitive at the time, but it sounded like the Braves could do no wrong and the Twins were lucky to be in the Series. It seemed like he was hinting that it was only a matter of time until the Braves won, which made it even sweeter when the Twins beat 'em.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Could you see Bob Uecker and Bert Blyleven doing the same broadcast?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

John Gordon&Herb Carneil are hard to beat.Howard Cosell when he covered boxing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I miss Kevin Harlin calling the Twolves games....


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really liked Jim McKay on Wide World of Sports. I think Bob Costas is the best in the business today. Burl


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Craig Kilborn on Sportscenter in the mid 90s was tough to beat. Humor, knowledge and a dry edge to him made him the best wrap-up man in the business. Coined the term "En Fuego" which became perhaps the best-known phrase throughout all of basketball.

I know he's not a "sportscaster" per se but still my all-time commentator favorite. Strangely enough, he wasn't nearly John Stewart-caliber on the Daily Show when he went to Comedy Central, which surprised me.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

gaddyshooter said:


> Probably not many on here know much of this one, but he was one of the all time greats. Long time St Louis Cardinals broadcaster, Jack Buck.


Excellent baseball anouncer. remember the twins in 87 series or was that the 91 series quote " And we'll see ya tomorrow nite" He's a classic along with Vin Scully.....


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Summerall and Madden in their hay day were pretty hard to beat.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> Summerall and Madden in their hay day were pretty hard to beat.


John Madden is by far my least favorite!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: He gets really annoying


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll definately have to agree on John Madden. I almost can't watch a game if he is broadcasting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Kevin Harlen is by far the best BB voice there is. AL Michaels is hard to beat overall, he makes every sport seem like he really knows the sport.

Lest Favorite is Bill Walton. One of my favorite sports highlights of all time is when a ref is heard to say to Walton, in his playing days, "why don't you shut up and quit whining you big baby!!! I loved it!!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

holmsvc said:


> BIRDSHOOTER said:
> 
> 
> > Summerall and Madden in their hay day were pretty hard to beat.
> ...


Ok! Ok! So maybe Madden can get a little carried away sometimes, But as a team Summerall and Madden were the number 1 broadcasting team during the 80's and 90's. I just think they once had a good chemistry together. So it depends who you team him with.

I really don't care for him with Michaels on Monday night football that much.
:2cents:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The only good thing I have ever gottten out of Madden was the game.. I can't stand him when he does a game He needs to hang it up....

I remember when he did a game in Minnesota and started talking about ice fishing you see this bucket circle around it you sit on this bucket circle and then when you catch a fish from this hole circle you put the fish in this bucket circle. For at least ten minutes it seemed he was talking about this crap. I can't stand him when he does a game


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I really can't watch a game if Madden is doing it. I wish he would choke on a turkey ducken or whatever he calls is during the Dallas Turkey Day game. And if that doesn't work, maybe a nice cheese filled polish in packerland might work. I can't be the only one to notice that he only does games for teams that are playing really well. He used to do only GB, Dallas and St. Louis games. Fine with me cuz I am Vikings fan, but when Dallas played MN and got the crap kicked out them a couple of years ago on turkey day, it was tough to watch with him calling the game.

Now that I got the meanness out of me for the day......

I believe it was 1991 game six, bottom of 9th, when Kirby blasted one to left center over the plxiglass that was installed and the famous "and we'll see you tommorrow nite" came out. They replay it every so often on ESPN classic. I really miss watchign Puckett play baseball, so every time I see that game and hear that line, I feel a little sentimental. The next night was when Jack Morris pitched the game of his life to win it in 10. That line is classic though. Who could forget it?

I am not sure which game it was, but it was the same 91 series when the picther threw over to first, Hrbek caught the ball and basically lifted the guys leg off and the ump called him out. I am a HUGE Twins fan, but even I thoguht the ump screwed that up. Anyways.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

That was game 2 in Minn. I remember when it shifted to Atlanta and when Hrbek's name was announced the boo's were impressively loud. Hrbek tipped his cap to the crowd. :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> Ok! Ok! So maybe Madden can get a little carried away sometimes, But as a team Summerall and Madden were the number 1 broadcasting team during the 80's and 90's. I just think they once had a good chemistry together. So it depends who you team him with.
> 
> I really don't care for him with Michaels on Monday night football that much.
> :2cents:


Ofcourse they got ratings Monday night footbal is pretty popular.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Boy said:


> I believe it was 1991 game six, bottom of 9th, when Kirby blasted one to left center over the plxiglass that was installed and the famous "and we'll see you tommorrow nite" came out. They replay it every so often on ESPN classic. I really miss watchign Puckett play baseball, so every time I see that game and hear that line, I feel a little sentimental. The next night was when Jack Morris pitched the game of his life to win it in 10. That line is classic though. Who could forget it? Was that the same game where Tom Kelly went out to the mound to take Morris out of the game.Morris wanted no part of that and wouldnt give him the ball.


----------



## samwell7mm (Feb 5, 2003)

I like Herb Carneil and John Gordon. But I guess that's because I like the Twins. I don't really care for any of those sport center announcers or big name football and basketball announcers.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Mallard, I don't remember that, but I know he pitched all 10 and got the win, and the Series MVP. The only thing that irritated me with Morris was after that whole season, and him saying over and over how happy he was to bein MN and playing for the Twins, then he pitched that gem in game seven, and won the Series MVP, and the next year.....he pitched in Toronto. Hmmmmm, happy to be in MN my foot.


----------



## Benillibrother (Jan 26, 2003)

Best college football announcer... Keith Jackson {no contest here}. Curt Gowdy and Jack Buck were great baseball guys, Curt Gowdy was very good on the old outdoor hunting and fishing shows many years back, I remember Him and Red Foxx{Sanford & Son-T.V.} pheasant hunting once I think in S.D., Red was hilarious and having fun out hunting. Back to the announcers. NBA...Kevin Harlin definitely when he did the T-Wolves, I also liked Dick Stockton and Tommy Heinsohn or Bill Russel. The two old Celtics were even good when the Lakers were beating Boston. Guys who are irratating and have to eat crow alot, College Basketball.. Billy Packer, Al Maguire. Baseball...Tim McCarver. Guys in the NFL that I enjoyed listening to was the conbination of Pat Summerall & Merlin Olson. Kevin Harlin wasn't bad at it either. On yea, Bob Greise with Keith Jackson was a good combo on the college side too. And of course Herb Carneal and John Gordon, especially herbie{He's a Icon}.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Ed Schultz


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

The cardinals have/had some great broadcasters. Jack Buck, Joe Buck, and Mike Shannon are awesome. Bob Costas is good as well.


----------

